# Too many connections + Mailversand



## Ibijrg (1. Feb. 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem mein alter Server gehackt wurde,  habe ich ihn "abgerissen" und mit ISP neu installiert. D.h. das habe nicht ich,  sondern mein Serveradmin gemacht. Ich kann zwar Programme bedienen und ganz  leichte Änderungen an Scripten machen, das war es dann aber auch schon. Also hab  ich von Serverinstallation etc gar keine Ahnung 
Mein Serveradmin hat nun leider einen  schweren Unfall gehabt; er kann also im Moment weder etwas machen noch kann ich  ihn irgendwas fragen.

Nun habe ich 2 Probleme:
1.  Nach ca 24 Std sind meine Seiten  nicht mehr erreichbar:Too many connections
Irgendwo kann man wohl die Anzahl der  DB-Zugriffe einstellen. Mein Serveradmin hatte mir gesagt, das er es relativ  hoch eingestellt hat-wie hoch weiß ich leider nicht. Auch weiß ich nicht wo dies  einzustellen ist und ob ich da einfach z.B. 10000  setzen kann.


2. Mails gehen an manche Provider nicht  durch
Mails an z.B. Web.de, GMX.de, Yahoo.de  etc gehen nicht durch, ich sehe in den entsprechenden MailerDaemons Kommentare  wie z.B. 
501 Syntax error in parameters or  arguments (in reply to MAIL FROM command) oder 
554 5.7.1 <xxxxx@xxxxx.de>: Relay access denied (in  reply to RCPT TO command) oder
501 5.1.3 Error parsing sender address.  (in reply to MAIL FROM command)
Ich habe daraufhin nach diesen  Fehlermeldungen gegoogelt. Dabei kam heraus, das in der main.cf eine  "Mail-Domain" eingetragen sein muß. Dies habe ich getan. Dann hab ich gelesen,  das diese Domain mit DNS verknüpft sein oder so ähnlich....und da hörts bei mir  nun auf, keine Ahnung 
Ich poste unten mal meine main.cf.


Ich hoffe, das einem Laien wie mir jemand  helfen kann und erklärt, was ich wo machen muß!


Vielen Dank!
Hier also meine main.cf(Domain und  E-Mail-Adresse ge-xxxxt!):
# Network/Connections
myhostname =  mail.xxxx.de
mydomain = xxxx.de
myorigin = /etc/mailname
mydestination  = xxxx.de, localhost, localhost.localdomain
relayhost = 
mynetworks =  127.0.0.0/8 [::1]/128
inet_interfaces =  all
default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2
# Databases
alias_maps =  hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
alias_database =  hash:/etc/aliases, hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases
# SASL / SMTP  authentication
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable =  yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =  
smtpd_sasl_path = private/auth
smtpd_sasl_type =  dovecot
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file =  /etc/postfix/smtpd.cert
smtpd_tls_key_file =  /etc/postfix/smtpd.key
smtpd_use_tls =  yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database =  btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database =  btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache
# Security/Relay
smtpd_delay_reject =  yes
smtpd_helo_restrictions =  reject_invalid_hostname
smtpd_sender_restrictions = check_sender_access  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_sender.cf
smtpd_recipient_restrictions =  permit_mynetworks, permit_sasl_authenticated, check_recipient_access  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_recipient.cf,  reject_unauth_destination
# Mailbox/Message
home_mailbox =  Maildir/
mailbox_command = procmail -a "$EXTENSION"
mailbox_size_limit =  0
message_size_limit = 0
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code =  550
recipient_delimiter = +
# misc
biff = no
allow_percent_hack =  no
append_at_myorigin = no
append_dot_mydomain = no
swap_bangpath =  no
readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix
html_directory =  /usr/share/doc/postfix/html
virtual_alias_domains = 
virtual_alias_maps =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_forwardings.cf,  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_email2email.cf,  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman
virtual_mailbox_domains =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_domains.cf
virtual_mailbox_maps =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_mailboxes.cf
virtual_mailbox_base =  /var/vmail
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps =  static:5000
smtpd_tls_security_level = may
transport_maps =  proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_transports.cf
relay_domains =  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relaydomains.cf
relay_recipient_maps =  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_relayrecipientmaps.cf
proxy_read_maps =  $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains  $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps  $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps  $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks  $virtual_mailbox_limit_maps
smtpd_client_restrictions = check_client_access  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual_client.cf
smtpd_client_message_rate_limit =  100
maildrop_destination_concurrency_limit =  1
maildrop_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_transport =  dovecot
header_checks =  regexp:/etc/postfix/header_checks
mime_header_checks =  regexp:/etc/postfix/mime_header_checks
nested_header_checks =  regexp:/etc/postfix/nested_header_checks
body_checks =  regexp:/etc/postfix/body_checks
owner_request_special =  no
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
content_filter =  amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
receive_override_options = no_address_mappings


----------



## Till (1. Feb. 2013)

1) Editier die Datei /etc/mysql/my.cnf und setze:

max_connections = 500
max_user_connections = 500

im Bereich [mysqld] der Datei und starte mysql neu.

Zu 2) In der main.cf darf keine Domain drinstehen die auch für den mailversad bzw empfang genutzt wird, wie in den Tutorials beschrieben muss dort eine subdomain stehen. Also alle Vorkommen Deiner domain in main.cf und /etc/mailname ändern von:

domain.de in mail.domain.de und dann postfix neu starten. Dann musst Du sicherstellen dass mail.domain.de auch wirklich im DNS der Zone domain.de als A-Record existiert und auf die Ip Deines Servers zeigt. Des weiteren solltest Du bei Deinem Server hoster den reverse dns record Deiner IP so ändern dass er auf mail.domain.de verweist.

Die Fehlermeldungen die Du gepostet hast weisen auf einen Fehler in den Einstellungen des mail bzw. webmail clients hin, dort muss eine gültige Absenderadresse eingetragen sein und zwar ohne Sonderzeichen oder ähnliches.


----------



## gpkvt (8. Feb. 2013)

Wenn du weiterhin Probleme haben solltest, wobei die vorgenannten Ansätze schon ganz gut klingen, würde ich es mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen. Eventuell bietet dein Provider das über das Kundenmenü an. Aber vorher unbedingt ein Backup anlegen.

Wenn er es nicht anbietet kannst du es mit einer Debian Remote Installation probieren:
https://www.21x9.org/debian-remote-installer/

Was deinen Mailserver angeht findest du hier vielleicht ein paar Hilfreiche Dinge:
https://www.21x9.org/e-mail-server-2-dovecot-debian-wheezy/
https://www.21x9.org/e-mail-server-3-postfix-debian-wheezy/

Ansonsten einfach Fragen.


----------



## Ibijrg (13. März 2013)

So, nach ein paar Wochen Auszeit wegen Krankheit usw. muß ich das Thema jetzt nochmal wieder auffrischen.

Ich habe denk ich die Einstellungen so gemacht wie Till oben geschrieben hat. Jetzt habe ich von web.de folgendes bekommen:
Die E-Mails werden aufgrund einer ungültigen Information im SMTP-Header abgeleht. Hier Auszüge aus unseren Logfiles:

2013-03-10 01:42:10 [73533] INFO  [0MJR9f-1UBTGk4Bzv-002lpm 0MNZtK-1U7KPL4C4I-007Qf9] - XX IP=85.25.147.162 I="invalid mail argument, arg="<web8>"

Hierbei handelt es sich nicht um eine gülige E-Mail-Adresse.

In meiner Mailwarteschlange sieht eine Mail so aus:
DB85C674182     6028 Tue Mar 12 11:10:21  web3
(host smtp2.azet.sk[91.235.53.42] said: 451 4.7.1 Service unavailable - try again later (in reply to MAIL FROM command))
xxx4@azet.sk


Habe auf meinem Server bei einer anderen Domain einen PHPMailer integriert. Wenn ich damit Mails schicke, kommen die auch bei Web.de, Yahoo, GMX etc an. Und wenn ich so eine Mail in der Warteschlange angucke, steht da auch 
in dieser Zeile 
DB85C674182     6028 Tue Mar 12 11:10:21  web3nicht web3 sondern z.B. meineaddi@meine.de, also meine richtige Absendeadresse des Projekts.


Ich bin ziemlich ratlos, kann mir jemand helfen? Werden noch irgendwelche Angaben benötigt?


----------



## Till (13. März 2013)

Welch Linux distribution hast Du installiert und wie hast Du die Mail verschickt?


----------



## Ibijrg (13. März 2013)

Oha, das sind ja Fragen an mich...also das müßte Debian 6.0 - LAMP sein!?!
Und verschicken tue ich die Mails aus meinen Dcripten heraus, Paidmailscript z.B.


----------

